# bei Zugriff auf Festplatte über das Netzwerk, können die Datein nicht geöffnet werden



## stefanva (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich habe folgenden Sachverhalt:
Eine A1 WLAN Box an welche eine externe Festplatte angeschlossen ist. Die man über das Netzwerk aufrufen kann.

Wenn ich die externe Festplatte direkt an meinen Computer anschließe funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Wenn ich jedoch über das WLAN auf die Festplatte zugreife und eine Datei öffnen will bekomme ich die Fehlermeldug ,,Datei ist beschädigt und kann nicht geöffnet werden''. 
Wenn ich eine Datei über das WLAN auf die Festplatte kopierte, und dann öffne kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung, mit den Unterschied, dass, wenn ich bei Word auf Datei reparieren klicke, dass danach die Datei wieder geöffnet werden kann.
Ps. In den Ordner kann ich normal navigieren.

Ich habe noch diesen Problem gesucht, aber leider noch nichts vergleichbares gefunden.

Ich wäre jede Art von Hilfe sehr dankbar.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## EuroCent (5. Januar 2018)

Um welche WLAN Box handelt es sich ?
Oder heisst sie A1?


----------



## stefanva (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ihr Name lautet: ,,TG588v". A1 ist die Firma von der ich die WLAN Box habe.


----------

